# Guppy Problems!!! Help!!!



## swbernstel (Jul 10, 2012)

I got some guppies and am unfortunately having some issues with them. Four have dies already, only one of which I know the cause (trauma from being caught at the store and dropped, plus the stress from moving). 

On this one, it looks as though his stomach is raw and a little bloated.



This one ended up dying. Again, her stomach is raw and bloated.



I found another one dead this morning. I didn't notice anything too abnormal at the time, but I had also just woken up. 

I'm thinking it's a swim bladder issue from being overfed at the store (PetSmart). Even the person helping me complained about there morning person over feeding the fish. I asked them to test the water there. Unfortunately, they only use strips. Everything was fine in the tank I was getting them out of. The only real difference was their KH was significantly higher than mine. I've never heard or read of that being a parameter that can harm fish.

I tested my water last night:
Amm, ates/ites: 0ppm
pH: just over 7.0
KH: ~2

Lastly, I have another guy who hasn't croaked, but isn't looking too well. I can't tell if he has a fungus on his face or is missing some scales. I've uploaded a video to Youtube to hopefully give a better look. He's the one with the yellow, black-spotted tail. 

What's wrong with my guppy? 2012-08-22 - YouTube

My current plan of action is to not feed them for 1 or 2 days, and then feed them some shelled frozen peas, as this will not expand in their stomach like flake food will. 

Thanks for any and all help,

~Sam


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

How long has your tank been set up for?


----------



## swbernstel (Jul 10, 2012)

Several more of them died. Tomorrow will be five weeks, but I took them all back today. Any other history of the tank can be found in the thread in my signature. I'm going to look for a good quality guppy breeder around here. 

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

sorry to hear about the problem. I would carry all of them back. thay do have a 14 day warranty on them. I would pick the fish I wanted myself instead on letting them do it. that way you can pick the one you want. hope you get them swap out.


----------

